# SPN ChatRooms : Debate Of The Moment



## Neutral Singh (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello SPN fellows,

This thread is dedicated towards various topics that our member would like to debate live in a chat room. Please choose your topic of the moment, on which you want to chat.

Presently, there are 3-4 chat rooms set up : 

1. Gurbani Vichar
2. Philosophy Debates
3. Casual Talk

SPN Members can access these chatrooms from navigation menu Chat --> Live Chat.

Enjoy, Have fun and happy learning !!


----------



## Arvind (Feb 22, 2005)

Great idea to revive chat 

Cheers to Uttam and Aman veer


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 22, 2005)

okie lets get the suggestions commin ohyeah: 



> Cheers to Uttam and Aman veer


 ::


----------



## S|kH (Feb 22, 2005)

the Chat rooms are useless, no one's ever in them.

I idle in there, so someone should stop by


----------



## Arvind (Feb 22, 2005)

If there is a way to look at who all are there in different chat rooms, then people may join on seeing that. Aman veer?


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Feb 22, 2005)

hey aman ji  
got to say

i love the smiley's
especially in the chat

anything to get sangat in hey

love you all loads


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, why not make it point that whenever a members comes to SPN, the first thing s/he does is click --> Chat --> Live Chat. This opens a new window in the background, while you can surf the forums. As soon as a new member logs into a chatroom, a jingle bell informs you of new member activuty in the chat room.



			
				Arvind said:
			
		

> If there is a way to look at who all are there in different chat rooms, then people may join on seeing that. Aman veer?


Well, Why not, If we go towards the bottom of the forums... there is a section called What's Going On --> second block says --> Members currently in Chat 

Enjoy !! 

PS: There are quite a few unexplored sections on this forum... like SPN Store, Members Gallery, Calendar of Events and many more and we are always striving to make SPN a complete package. For that needs your support and patience. Regards


----------



## shara (Jul 28, 2006)

HI my name is shara i just joined the site what is the debate about one debate that i want to chat about at the mo is about punjabi girls going with pakis, sorry for my language but im {censored}ed off and notice i sed punjabi not sikh girls cus they dnt know what 5 k's is let alone what they mean and are?!!


----------



## Ishna (Jul 28, 2006)

There's a chat?  Wherenow?  *hunts around the screen for 'chat'*

Maybe that's why people don't go there, isn't not obvious?  Either that or I'm blind.  hahaha

Oh and what's a 'paki'?  I'm guessing it's a derogatory term...?


----------



## Admin (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah!! Members Chatrooms have now been reactivated in Quick Menu... Your username and login is the same as it is for logging into SPN forums.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh I see it now!  I will definately pop in soon!!


----------



## drkhalsa (Jul 28, 2006)

> Oh and what's a 'paki'? I'm guessing it's a derogatory term...?


 

yes it is 1

People in UK use this term as abuse to pkistanis or asians in general.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh okay.  *makes a mental note not to use the term in polite conversation then*...


----------

